# I am a very crazy naughty bunny



## BunnySilver (Jan 6, 2014)

My hooman says I am a very crazy high jumping bunny. She has this big bed that is really tall - like 3 feet up! Today she let me roam around in her room alone for a while. When she came back in I was sitting on top of her bed surrounded in little bunny poops. Her mouth was open so wide I could have probably fit through it. When I saw her, I was sure that I was in trouble so I made a running start and jumped from that bed very quickly. I had never done this before and she did not know that bunnies could jump that high. Now I feel like she may not ever give me free roam of her room whatever that means. She says I am a very naughty bun and that I am lucky I am so cute. 

Ritten by Silver


----------



## pani (Jan 6, 2014)

Sometimes I try to bounce over my xpen! My faaaaavourite box is not very stable, but I will jump on it, and then wibble wobble back and forth, then try to leap over the xpen onto the couch. Last time I tried it, I touched the couch but then fell onto the floor! Didn't stop me from trying to get out more, though.

~ Felix


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 6, 2014)

I used to jump up on my pet human's couch, but with the way Daddy lifts me up, why should I bother? It sounds like you have your pet human wrapped around your paw.


----------



## Tauntz (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi, Faith & Hope here!
We loves to run & jump so our "mom" is building us something called an agility course! She says we can run & jumps all around it! She says the idea with those jumps is to jump high enough to go over them & to gradually jump higher! We are sure we can jumps higher than any of her agility jumps! We love to bounce & run all around the house! Maybe your mom should build you an agility course too!


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Jan 12, 2014)

I wub to jump on my hoomans bed and I's a little bun only 2lbs. I jump up that high also. Mom doesn't mind except when I say the bed is mine and then she get mad at me. But I jump high also when I want. I is very stubborn. And I can't go outside either because I wouldn't be black anymore in Florida I would be part red. But Mom say I can learn to jump soon also. I is 5 mos old. And love to steal moms pen and notebook when she does school. Try that it is fun!


----------



## BunnySilver (Jan 17, 2014)

I is 5 months old too! I only way like under 2 lbs, but I can jump high if I want too. No one can make me jump high, but if you leave the room for a little bit I will jump. But only when there are no hoomans around otherwise they may think I am bad bunny.


----------



## pani (Jan 18, 2014)

bunnyman666 said:


> I used to jump up on my pet human's couch, but with the way Daddy lifts me up, why should I bother? It sounds like you have your pet human wrapped around your paw.


I don't like getting picked up! Last night mama picked me up for too long, so I bited her on the arm. 

*chomp*

~ Felix


----------



## BunnySilver (Jan 20, 2014)

Haha sounds like she deserved it! I don't bite my hooman anymore but I used to all the time. Now I only bite her family or friends! &#128541;


----------



## RabbitLuvercx (Feb 2, 2014)

Hehehehe >:3 my mumz picked meh up for to long yesterday so i started eatsing her hairz :nonono:


----------



## pani (Feb 2, 2014)

I started to groom mama the other day, but she didn't hold me, which was good! I jumped on the couch and started to eat her hairs too (the purple ones!), but she moved me since she didn't like that!

~ Clementine


----------



## RabbitLuvercx (Feb 3, 2014)

Mama's hairz dont relly taste as gewd as tweats tho >.< ~Pheenex :carrot


----------



## selbert (Feb 3, 2014)

Dog and Dope here! We are a sneeeeaky bunnz, we waits until the right moment, crawl unda da bed, find da BIG bag of litter silly Mummy left out and ATTACK. Iz definitely an enemy so we should spill allll the guts (aka litter) underneath tha bed! But gotsta make sure you get it in all those tricky to reach placez. Then do a few poopies amongst the litter and watch Mummy pick it up muhaha!


----------



## pani (Feb 3, 2014)

I was a naughty bunny this morning! Mama left the blanket over my pen open a little, to let air through. I waited til she went to work and then I jumped over the pen!! I got to explore parts of the house I don't nornally get to! Then one of the others who lives here came out and it startled me, so I ran back to where I was supposed to be.

They told mama. Now she's mad!

~ Felix


----------

